# Bargain Book Finds: January 2010



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. Click here for the December 2009 bargain book thread.

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, *off-topic posts will be "pruned"*! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, *buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!*


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

A novella (178 pages in the DTB version) priced at $1.99. Part of the Adversary Cycle with ties to Repairman Jack.

Edit:
BTW, the DTB is $13.99!


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

5 stars and at this time, $.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031MA3H4/ref=yml_dp


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Radium Halos, by Shelley Stout

I gave it 5 Stars - well deserved!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I have to agree w/Red - Radium Halos was wonderful and haunting. I just finished this morning and couldn't stop talking about it at brunch.

But this post is to also remind folks of Robert Kroese's funny and irreverent Mercury Falls. He said he was going to change the price come the first of the year from 99 cents, but even if he raises it to the $1.99 it was when I bought it, it's qualified for this thread and worth every penny (and more!)


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

MikeD said:


> A novella (178 pages in the DTB version) priced at $1.99. Part of the Adversary Cycle with ties to Repairman Jack.
> 
> Edit:
> BTW, the DTB is $13.99!


Thanks for the notice, MikeD -- I just purchased. I'm a huge fan of the Repairman Jack "world." Wilson is a good author.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

*$3.99*

Great thriller in the vein of Vince Flynn... and this is his first novel in a series with the main character, Scot Harvath.


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

In the December thread, there were 10-12 romance novels for only $2.90. Those books continue at that price today. Here's one for $2.91 by Rachel Lee. The reviews are mixed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Radium Halos, by Shelley Stout
> 
> I gave it 5 Stars - well deserved!


For them that enjoyed this, the following nonfiction account of the radium dial painters will be of interest:

http://www.amazon.com/Radium-Girls-Industrial-Health-1910-1935/dp/0807846406/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262480974&sr=8-1

Only in dead tree form, unfortunately, and not a bargain book!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Who Lives?" by Christopher Meeks. I knew he was a superb writer of short stories and novels, but he's quite a playwright too. The play is an emotional roller coaster ride as a committee meets in 1963 to decide which patients with chronic kidney disease will be placed on one of the new dialysis machines. $1.99 and well worth it.











I'm reading "Radium Halos" now, and Red Adept was spot-on with her review. It's very good.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Subtitled "Temper Tantrums, F Words, and the Pursuit of Perfection"! What could possibly be better for only $3.25?


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Subtitled "Temper Tantrums, F Words, and the Pursuit of Perfection"! What could possibly be better for only $3.25?


Yeah, that one has been that price since November. Decent autobio. It's also known as Humble Pie in the UK (guess they had to spice up the title for American audiences)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I read that on my first Kindle..  it is a hoot to use text to speech and hear the robot reading the slang and swearwords and also all the French terms he uses in the book.  I also enjoyed the book.  And I'm sure I paid more than this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Voyage of the Space Beagle, A.E. Van Vogt, only $3.95. Assembled from a series of short stories published between 1939 and 1950, this recounts the adventures of the first exploratory ship to travel from our galaxy to another galaxy. As the cover suggests, one of the stories is very similar to the plot of the movie "Alien", enough so that the author of this book was able to file for copyright infringement and get an out-of-court settlement. But that's only one of four different "adventures" in the book.


----------



## traci (Nov 19, 2008)

Civil War Fantasy, strange but good at $2.99.









This has gotten some good reviews in daily newspapers. The preternatural creatures are completely unique.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

.99


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


>


*Buyer beware!* The formatting, in sample, for this book does not have paragraph indentations, which make reading difficult. Too bad, I probably would have gotten this one otherwise--along with a few other Rosetta books.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

"Marked", the first book in the House of Night series is now $2.99. (I couldn't get a Kindle link.)

http://www.amazon.com/Marked-House-Night-Book-ebook/dp/B001VLXNLU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1262637321&sr=1-1

Another quasi-young-adult series a la "Twilight". Only this time, the main character is a teenage girl that has to deal with changing into a vampire.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> "Wanted", the first book in the House of Night series is now $2.99. (I couldn't get a Kindle link.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Marked-House-Night-Book-ebook/dp/B001VLXNLU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1262637321&sr=1-1
> 
> Another quasi-young-adult series a la "Twilight". Only this time, the main character is a teenage girl that has to deal with changing into a vampire.


The title is "Marked," and my daughter LOVES this series. She's not exactly young-adult at 27 years old and has read all of the books so far. I have this book for my Kindle but it hasn't reached the top of my TBR list yet.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

For George R R Martin fans, A Game of Thrones is on sale for $1.90


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geemont said:


> *Buyer beware!* The formatting, in sample, for this book does not have paragraph indentations, which make reading difficult. Too bad, I probably would have gotten this one otherwise--along with a few other Rosetta books.


Interesting--I hadn't even noticed that! I went and checked my copy, and you're correct. If that's critical, then I'd agree a potential reader shouldn't buy the book. Another example of why getting a sample first is good policy!


----------



## traci (Nov 19, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> (I couldn't get a Kindle link.)


You have to click on the link to the manual link maker to make links to Kindle books. i don't know why and it is a little confusing about what to do with the link once you have made it but it does work.

traci


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Way-of-The-Wolf-ebook/dp/B001ODO5YO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Looks really good, and a bargain at that!

Sorry, no Kindle image available, and I'm not sure how to put the photo for the regular version in but have it link to the Kindle version. (If someone knows how to fix this, feel free!)

$2.00


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

It is book 1 of a very good series. Love EE Knight.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

1.12


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Thaw-ebook/dp/B0030F1AMY/ref=sr_1_60?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1262793697&sr=1-60

its a penny..

Product Description
As a psychic homicide investigator, Victor Bayne doesn't get much time to relax. Thaw offers a rare glimpse of him off the clock.

Heard of the PsyCop series, interested in m/m fiction, but never tried it? Take a taste of Victor and his sexy boyfriend, Jacob, whose smoldering good looks threaten to melt the ice rink they're skating on.

http://www.amazon.com/Stroke-of-Midnight-ebook/dp/B003211HO2/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Also a penny.
Product Description
Jacob Marks has noticed that crimes are committed whether or not he happens to have a social engagement on the agenda. Date another PsyCop, and the likelihood of having a successful night out are cut in half.

Of course Jacob feels sorry for the poor sap in the Fifth Precinct who's been shot. But did he have to go and get himself offed on New Year's Eve?

Stroke of Midnight is a 2400-word short story set between Body & Soul and Secrets in the PsyCop series.


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

This is $2.95. Sorry, I don't know whether this has been posted before.

Ganne


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

And here is another. This is $1.91.











Ganne


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

$1.88











$1.90











$1.90











$1.81











$2.05











$2.80


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

enwood said:


> For George R R Martin fans, A Game of Thrones is on sale for $1.90


Thanks! This is one of the series that I wanted to get in to once I got my Kindle, and this is the perfect opportunity!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.79


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.58


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Pacific Avenue



















Pacific Avenue - Only a penny..........


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Buy this for $9.99 







and get this free: 









Offer is good until Feb 5


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I paid $4.99 for _The Running Man_ in November by Stephen King originally under the pseudonym Richard Bachman....now it's $1.90.










Betsy


----------



## Ganne (Oct 29, 2008)

$1.16











$1.37











$2.20


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Buy this for $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why they package the first and the third in the series!


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

This deal for 3 connelly books for $4.50 is obscene:











I probably paid $100 for these three books on Audio when they came out and it was worth every penny. If you like mysteries at all and have not read Connelly, one click this immediately. Seriously, this is pretty much the best deal I've ever seen on the Kindle.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I should note, this is books 4-6 of the series, though each book stands alone.  You can get the first three books packaged right now for kindle for 9.99 which is nearly as obscene.  For 14.49 you can get 6 of the best crime novels of recent memory.  Wow.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

MikeD said:


> It is book 1 of a very good series. Love EE Knight.


I started this Monday, it's very good so far.


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

A few bargains by well-known romance authors:










$1.41










$2.48


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.90


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Patricia Cornwell's Kay Scarpetta Series

Books 11, 12, 14, 15 (I guess someone has a 13 superstition)

$8.99 That $2.25 per book.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How weird is that?  There is a book number 13 - Trace.  Wonder why they didn't bundle it?  
deb


----------



## Nathan Sugbury (Jan 2, 2010)

This got the thumbs up from CFR and I personally give it 5 stars.

NS











The Resurrection of Deacon Shader


----------



## lizzie (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY!! I found a couple of Stephen King books!! Some of these may be repeats for you long time owners.

First up is UR... $2.99










Riding the Bullet .... $2.00 _(Note: For a discussion of this book, see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18596.msg351329.html#msg351329)--Betsy_










Thinner .... $3.99










Misery.... $3.99










Cujo.... $3.99










Ok.. I hope I did this right!


----------



## lizzie (Jan 16, 2010)

FOund another one!! The Surgeon... $4.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks:  reminder, this thread is for posting news of bargain books . . . .if you need to discuss it further make a separate thread.  Thanks!

Ann
Moderator


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't know if it is any good, but sounds interesting - $1.99:





> With technologies and weapon systems torn from the pages of DARPA's most advanced military programs, DOMINANT SPECIES is an explosive roller-coaster of futuristic military action. This fast-paced, character-driven novel will immerse you in the world of US Marines in lethal powered armor, trapped aboard the ghostly ruins of a starship buried miles underground. Somewhere amid the twisted, frozen decks, these elite Marines will find themselves wrapped in an ancient mystery and a life-or-death battle to see who really is... the DOMINANT SPECIES.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

$0.99 and has great reviews


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

lizzie said:


> FOund another one!! The Surgeon... $4.99


Just a note, this book can actually be had for free on Scribd if you are willing to do the conversion for it. And yes, it is put up by the author, not just a random person: http://www.scribd.com/doc/15844126/Tess-Gerritsen-The-Surgeon


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a little miffed I paid full price for it as soon as I got my Kindle, but it's my fav book of all time so I highly recommend it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A CNN politics commentator explains it all for just $3.39!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just found the thread for this book by the author, tried the sample, loved it and bought the book. 
Active Senior Living by Jan Curran. Probably mostly enjoyed by the over 50 crowd.

http://www.amazon.com/Active-Senior-Living-ebook/dp/B003552KD2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264139073&sr=1-1

Priced at $2.49


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

All four of Sarah Zettel's popular Paths to Camelot series are on sale for $1.99 from now until Sunday Jan. 24 at Book View Cafe and at Smashwords.

Paths to Camelot on Book View Cafe: http://www.bookviewcafe.com/index.php/Sarah-Zettel/

Paths to Camelot on Smashwords.com http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=Book+View+Cafe


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds good for $1.01


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

For those that only look for bargains here. Read a couple of these and enjoyed them.

All available for $1.99 each.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

$1.00 Seems to be YA and appeals to those who like the Twilight Series from the reviews










$0.99 










$0.99 the sequel to Faking it


----------

